# Shimano Stradic FJ vs CI4



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm in the market for a 3000 size reel and want to go with a stradic. It will be used for specks and redfish. Other than the CI4 having 1 additional bearing, being 2oz lighter and a different color are there any other major differences? Have any of you had experience with both? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

The FJ's pair with most rods better.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> The FJ's pair with most rods better.


I agree with this.

I actually think the CI4 is "too light", if that is even possible ... it feels weird on most all rods because it isn't balanced, but that's just my .02

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Ci4 is great when matched with a super light blank like a st croix avid or g loomis glx or similar, but most rods will be tip heavy with it.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

ive heard lots of stories about flex problems with the ci4 when loaded with a big fish, if ur going for reds i would say to take the hit on weight and get the fj, besides the number of bearings usually isnt the limiting factor in the power and longevity of the reel is the metal used for the gears, u can put all the bearings you want in it but if the gears are made of cheaper metal then they'll suck.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got both and love them. I use the Ci4 3000 on my jigging rod due to it's lighter weight, and is easier on the wrist. I've never had any problems with it on big fish.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Austin said:


> I've got both and love them. I use the Ci4 3000 on my jigging rod due to it's lighter weight, and is easier on the wrist. I've never had any problems with it on big fish.



that's good news to hear, what size is your's..........thats what she said.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't have a ci4 but I have two quantum exo's. They are very light like the ci4 and when attached to a rod the weight of the rig tips toward the rod. However, this is not necessarily a bad thing. While working topwater baits or mirrodines I keep the rod tip down. At least to me, the weight tipping forward to the rod makes it easier to work the baits.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I just broke my abu garcia vendetta rod yesterday while reeling in a redfish with a ci4. It's probably my fault though. I got 2 ci4 and love them, never owned a FJ so can't say anything about it.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe I Should have also added that my Ci4 is on a custom built 7' amtack rod that weighs as much, if not less than the reel itself.. The whole setup weighs right about 1 lb or so


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, sounds like i need to start shopping light rods.


----------

